# font metrics (eurosym) - LATEX



## sakura31 (13 Octobre 2004)

bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'envoyer son fichier (font metrics suitcase) relative au package LaTeX eurosym (pour utiliser le symbol monaitaire), s'il vous plait ???
c'est un fichier dont l'icône est une boite jaune rouge et bleue située dans le répertoire texmf


En fait je voudrais utiliser le symbol euro ¤ dans LaTeX. Je mets donc dans le préambule de mon document tex \usepackage[official]{eurosym} après avoir mis eurosym.sty sur mon Mac (OS9) dans le répertoire des package.
A la compilation j'ai une erreur...car il n'a pas les fonts metrics.
Qu'à cela ne tienne, je vais sur le ftp de CTAN et y trouve les fichiers .tfm
http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/fonts/eurosym/?filename=fonts/eurosym/&action=/tools/filesearch&catstring=fonts/eurosym/
D'après ce que j'ai compris, il faut qu'à partir de ces fichiers je crée un font metrics suitcase.
Le soucis c'est que je n'arrive pas à voir les fichiers .tfm avec EdMetrics qui est le logiciel sensé me créer la font metrics suitcase...
d'où le problème...

si quelqu'un a ce fichier et pouvait me l'envoyer se serait bien sympa !
ou alors si quelqu'un sait comment je peux faire...???

Merci d'avance
sakura.hana@ifrance. com
Mac OS 9 avec Texture


----------



## ngaubert (14 Octobre 2004)

Salut,
Je viens de regarder les options présentées sur ce site euro pour latex. La méthode "utiliser le package grec pour latex marche directement chez moi (avec Latex installé avec Fink sous Os X). IL y a de plus des indications plus complètes pour installer le package eurosym. J'espère que cela pourra t'aider.


----------



## daffyb (14 Octobre 2004)

Si mes souvenirs sont bon, le symbol euro est vraiment dégueulasse avec le package grec.
J'utilise le pakage :
\usepackage[official,right] {eurosym}
Je ne comprends pas vraiment ton problème
Pour faire un symbol euro je fais comme ca :
\EUR{le montant}


----------



## sakura31 (15 Octobre 2004)

Merci ngaubert pour le lien internet !
Je peux enfin faire le sigle euro !!!
C'est super l'idée de superposer un signe = au sigle C pour faire ¤.


daffyb, oui je connais le package eurosym que j'ai installé et utilisé sans problème sur mon PC mais que je n'arrive pas à installer sur le Mac OS 9 car il demande l'installation des polices métriques en fichiers "font metrics suitcase" et non pas en .tfm comme sur mon PC.
Et comme je n'arrive pas à générer avec EdMetrics le fichier "font metrics suitcase" à partir des .tfm, je ne peux donc pas utiliser eurosym sous Mac.

Merci bien en tout cas


----------

